# VIDEO: Crazy MIXED Herps Setting Bad Example/Cruelty!



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

YouTube - eating amphibians

look at this! this is mad and crazy and he made me angrey thus i flagged and left a comment.

he has housed Leopard Geckos with Tiger Salamanders, Green Anoles, Whites Treefrogs! :censor: crazy. this kind of thing makes me so angrey and gives the hobby a bad reputation!


----------

